# Need experienced people for offshore trips



## Mikvi

Looking for experienced people who can fish offshore during the week.

The boat is a 36ft CC with twin 250s, which cruises at 35mph.

We fish out at the edge allot for whatever. Will be overnight sword fishing this year. Also run to the rigs for overnighters, weather permitting. Don't usually waste time targeting ARS, unless on the way out to other places.

Need a couple of reliable experienced people who want to fish. We share costs, and usually runs about $50.00 to the edge and $150.00 overnight. Must have own jigging gear and bottom gear. I have all the trolling gear needed. We leave out of Sherman Cove, so access to the base is a plus. retirees are welcome, but you must be able to move around the boat and reel in an AJ . Plan to go out at least once a week, weather permitting.

PM me with contact info if interested.


----------



## 24ft fishmaster

Pm sent


----------



## philthefish

Sending you a PM. I've also got a 31 and fish offshore a lot on my ride and always looking for experience/polite crew to crush the grouper with.


----------



## Mikvi

Still looking. Have a trip planned for Wednesday to the edge.


----------



## scott44

pm sent


----------



## Mikvi

Still looking.


----------



## Arrowslanger

How much experience do you require? Serious question


----------



## 24ft fishmaster

He left this morning , he's doing an over nighter at the rigs sure he will reply when he gets back in


----------



## 2RC's II

Would you explain the access to the base / Sherman Cove please?


----------



## submariner

*access to base*



2RC's II said:


> Would you explain the access to the base / Sherman Cove please?


 while people can access the base during the day ( when attractions are open) to access the base in the early morning hours, before 9 am, you need a sponsor and an picture ID. This can be accomplished by meeting outside the gate and following the sponsor in. Sherman Cove is one of the base 's marina.


----------



## 2RC's II

Thanks Submariner


----------



## kowboycc

Hi Im new to the site, trying to figure out how to PM you,
I am available during the week, I have gear, fishing and diving, spear fishing
my names Chris
my phone is 580-239-9108, it is 580 I just moved here from Oklahoma but have been coming down for about 10 years
Im ready to go,
contact me please, and could someone tell me how to PM lol


----------



## kowboycc

I can go out when you need an extra holler at me
590-239-9108 it is 580 just moved here
Chris


----------

